# dyna bow?



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

There's no real value of any old compound bow... Its only worth what someone will pay... I've seen them go on ebay anywhere between $50 to $350 depending shape and how well it was marketed...


----------



## TreeFrogg (Feb 23, 2009)

*thanks*

ok thanks for the info.


----------



## bear-of-grayling (Mar 29, 2008)

I disagree that there is no value for old compounds. Besides $50-$350 is value to me! The compound bow changed archery like the Colt revolver did. Compound value will continue to rise as I believe recurve value will decline. The younger collectors do not know what a recurve is. They'll want compounds!!!!


----------

